# How to build your own Carbon Fiber Bike rack.......



## ebrabaek (Feb 16, 2008)

I just finished another Composite project, and whilst this might not be for e the beginner, I still wanted to share the build. The whole build can be seen on my FB page.....

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.580452975327326.1073741839.437413126297979&type=1

But it started with us buying a new vehicle.... 2013 Nissan Pathfinder, and not much was available for it. I welded a set of Yakima round bars to a bracket, but it was terrible noisy, and the factory cross bars were simply too flimsy. So onward I went.

First the aerodynamic bars was created laying up over foam with a Carbon beam or should I say spar at the thick part of the wing.....















Here they are next to the factory bars they replaced....








Then the interface was created, and bonded in place...















And then there were two CF cross bars....








I know some will ask this, so I might as well post the weights..... LOL....
Yakima rack.....








Stock...








Lingo Rack....








After a UV protective coat of lacquer....








Then the hardware was fabbed....and the two high rollers were mounted up.....











































Whole vehicle....






















This is the rough cut build. If you seek more details have a look at my FB page. It entails much more detail.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Erling


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Darn, thought it was going to be a hitch rack. 

Oh well, nice to see.


----------



## ebrabaek (Feb 16, 2008)

Jayem said:


> Darn, thought it was going to be a hitch rack.
> 
> Oh well, nice to see.


LOL... A hitch rack would be nice to have as well, as there would be some real weight savings, hanging that back. That would have a real impact.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Erling


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

What kind of testing did you do for strength? I'd be just a little concerned how something like that handles a panic stop, fully loaded with the bikes. Just because its CF, doesn't make it strong. Custom CF parts look great, but a structural piece should always be tested to failure before running it on the open road with other motorists. 

Looks amazing though!


----------



## ebrabaek (Feb 16, 2008)

-Todd- said:


> What kind of testing did you do for strength? I'd be just a little concerned how something like that handles a panic stop, fully loaded with the bikes. Just because its CF, doesn't make it strong. Custom CF parts look great, but a structural piece should always be tested to failure before running it on the open road with other motorists.
> 
> Looks amazing though!


Right..... well..... if you were commercially producing it, I would agree. For self consumption, I test, but not to the point of failure. After working with this stuff for the past 35 years, I have a good idea what need to be laid, and where to lay it.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Erling


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Nicely done! That is totally badass. 

I've always wanted to mess with carbon, myself. Carbon fiber has crazy DIY potential. I saw there was a guy who laid up his own carbon fiber frame on the interwebs, somewhere.

That said, anything attached to the car is not going to see much benefit of weight loss, other than being easier to handle getting on and off the car. Dropping 50 pounds off a 4000 pound truck is not even a drop in the bucket. If I were going to build something with carbon fiber like this, I would totally overbuild it with weight savings last on my list. Although, it would be pretty sweet to have a double bike hitch rack at 25 pounds, but bulletproof as heck.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

-Todd- said:


> What kind of testing did you do for strength? I'd be just a little concerned how something like that handles a panic stop, fully loaded with the bikes. Just because its CF, doesn't make it strong. Custom CF parts look great, but a structural piece should always be tested to failure before running it on the open road with other motorists.
> 
> Looks amazing though!


Meh... the biggest stress test is not going to be panic stops, but running into overhead branches, hitting flying debris at freeway speeds, etc. Also, a bike rack full of heavy bikes while rock crawling, and the truck swaying side to side over rocks, or dipping into potholes with the bikes on the top being jarred and twisting back and forth sideways.


----------



## ebrabaek (Feb 16, 2008)

pimpbot said:


> Nicely done! That is totally badass.
> 
> I've always wanted to mess with carbon, myself. Carbon fiber has crazy DIY potential. I saw there was a guy who laid up his own carbon fiber frame on the interwebs, somewhere.
> 
> That said, anything attached to the car is not going to see much benefit of weight loss, other than being easier to handle getting on and off the car. Dropping 50 pounds off a 4000 pound truck is not even a drop in the bucket. If I were going to build something with carbon fiber like this, I would totally overbuild it with weight savings last on my list. Although, it would be pretty sweet to have a double bike hitch rack at 25 pounds, but bulletproof as heck.


Thanks .....
I fully agree, and you should try it one day. I have many tutorials on my FB page, with links to most of the stuff I have done. As you mentioned above this have been tested, to the point that it will hold 500 pounds on the bars, and they will deflect about 3/4 of an inch. Not that it will ever hold such weights, but as it was a concern of mine that the stock bars would not be strong enough to hold a skybox, this set will do just fine. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Erling


----------



## ebrabaek (Feb 16, 2008)

Maiden voyage. Little bike on the picture left is actually heavier than my 35 pounder on the right....LOL. Went great.








:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Erling


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

Very cool. 

chad


----------



## ebrabaek (Feb 16, 2008)

Chad_M said:


> Very cool.
> 
> chad


Thank you sir....:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Erling


----------



## ebrabaek (Feb 16, 2008)

After a few weeks of use, I am happy to say, that all is well. It is very quiet, and although the bike rocks maybe 2-3 inches from side to side at worst case, composite is flexible. I did not like the clear coat job they did at the auto body paint shop, so I sanded it of, and invested in a small sprayer, and some high quality UV protective finish, and sprayed it myself. Looks awesome. It has been a great project, and I will report back with long term usage.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

This is true weight weenie sh!t right here. 

Looks nice though.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Hope you live in a secure area! There are scum out there who steal even roof racks, sheesh! Worse since roof racks have become something of a fashion item in some circles.
Pretty cool build!


----------



## carverboy (Sep 5, 2009)

Very nice, someday I must find time to try something like this!


----------



## ebrabaek (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks Guys.... Yep... Theft is a concern. Whoever goes for this has to break 8 bolts with blue loctite on them though...... LOL. Hope none ever does....


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

ebrabaek said:


> Thanks Guys.... Yep... Theft is a concern. Whoever goes for this has to break 8 bolts with blue loctite on them though...... LOL. Hope none ever does....


Not red Loctite? With Torx fastners, with the dot in the middle? Would be a pain when you needed to remove it though!


----------



## ebrabaek (Feb 16, 2008)

Taroroot said:


> Not red Loctite? With Torx fastners, with the dot in the middle? Would be a pain when you needed to remove it though!


The times I have used red, I had to use heat to get it off...... Blue works great, and I believe that is what was on the bolts from stock. They were nicely hard to get off. Just right..... 

Erling


----------



## Max24 (Jan 31, 2013)

Jayem said:


> Darn, thought it was going to be a hitch rack.
> 
> Oh well, nice to see.


Yeah same here. Great tutorial though and nicely done!


----------



## ebrabaek (Feb 16, 2008)

Max24 said:


> Yeah same here. Great tutorial though and nicely done!


Thanks...

Erling


----------

